# center consol question



## jackalclone1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey everyone, I just purchased my 2006 silver goat last wednesday (drove it down from minneapolis to south central wisconsin) with only 9k miles on it  very very happy with it.

There's two minor issues that it has however, both interior. The previous owner installed an aftermakert cd player and what looks to be light-up floor panels (near where your feet rest in the front seat). As a result of one of these installs (I'm assuming the cd player), the center console controls no longer light up; the a/c, vent dials, shifting number (automatic), none of them light up, only the aftermarket cd player and the gauge cluster. I am wondering if anyone knows why this would be before I crack open the interior, or have someone else do it. Any diagrams/pictures would be a bonus.

Also, regarding the floor panel things, I'm trying to find the part(s) needed to return it to stock, because as it stands now, the passenger side plastic floor panel that separates the cab from the guts is loose and dangling and, like I said, appears to be aftermarket. If anyone can provide me with a part number that would be very helpful as well.

If pictures are needed to see what I'm talking about in any of this, I can happily provide.

Thanks all in advance.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Have you checked your fuses yet? What color are the footwell lights? Stock is green. If your floor panel is hanging down it kinda snaps into the kickpanel try to see if you can snap it back in.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

Congrats on the new car! I keep finding things that were modded on my 05 too. I would check the fuses first, BUT I would also return it to stock as well. Definitely worth looking into what the other driver did.


----------

